# Block Heater in a Cat 232B.....



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got a Cat 232B with a Perkins Diesel in it....... Hard cold starts I say! Want to put a block heater in it. Anyone have any experience with this??? Is it hard?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Same motor as my 247B, it's a hard start even in the summer. I use the glow plugs even when it's 80* for the first start of the day. The block heater is on the right side of the motor on mine, looks like it would be easy to do.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1446141 said:


> I've got a Cat 232B with a Perkins Diesel in it....... Hard cold starts I say! Want to put a block heater in it. Anyone have any experience with this??? Is it hard?


whats up with the glow plugs?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

If its anything like my 267 its really easy. Right side of the motor, two bolts and your done. Go to your local CAT parts dept and they should give you the right diagram to install it. Just make sure you have your serial # so they can get you the right part & drawing. BTW if I remember correctly a block heater isn't cheap but then again nothing at CAT ever is.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

siteworkplus;1446196 said:


> whats up with the glow plugs?


Funny you mention that..... I was going to add that it's actually gotten harder to start than normal. Are the glow plugs shot? How long do they last? what are the signs? 
We were thinking they might need changed but weren't sure of how to tell.


----------

